
I was tricked into thinking I had “grit” - secondbreakfast
https://secondbreakfast.co/i-was-tricked-into-thinking-i-had-grit
======
ardit33
It is impossible to be really good at everything.... when I optimized for
work, my fitness goals went through the window. When I optimized to get a
project done, my reading (books) went down as well.

When I optimized for fitness (working out and soccer), my work and side
projects started progressing slower. It is very hard to work on your project
at home, when you are in a intense bulking, or 'cutting' phase, and once you
come home form the gym you just want to chill....

When I say 'optimize for', I mean that particular facet of your life becomes
the more important one, and you spend more energy. Often you have to make
choices: eg. social life, or project you are working on?

The only key I found is to be good/focus your energy in one area at a time,
while just being happy with being 'good enough' at other areas. Once you reach
a desired in one area, you can switch your focus to other ones. *eg: once you
reached a desirable physical shape, you can switch to 'maintain mode', and
focus your energies to something new (e.g. learning a new tech, or starting a
project). As gym rats say: 'Maintaining' is always easier than "Gaining, or
Cutting".

It is just physically impossible to optimize on everything in your life, no
matter how ambitious you are, or how much 'grit' you have.

(eg. you can't start a ambitious project, while having a great social life,
and bulking up in the gym, while playing soccer regularly multiple times a
week, and having a full time job, at the same time).

~~~
jimbob45
It's not impossible...but it requires strict time management and everyone else
in your life will try to steal your earmarked time and complain that you never
want to do anything. Even then, I agree - I'm constantly accidentally over
prioritizing and having to even back out.

~~~
ardit33
yeah, it is physically impossible....

I gave you two disciplines: bulking up in the gym, or playing soccer...

while bulking up, you gain both muscle and some fat, and your soccer
performance will suffer as your weight will increase, and your larger biceps
and pecs really wont help your soccer game much (there is a reason that pro
soccer players don't look like body builders). Also playing lots of soccer
will hurt your 'gains'. (too much cardio is a 'gains' killer).

On the other side, while 'cutting', to be leaner, you are running on a calorie
deficit for multiple weeks, or months, and your soccer performance will suffer
since you are so glycogen depleted.....

You can be good at both, but not the "best you can be" at both disciplines at
the same time as optimizing for one, will hurt your other one, and that's just
physics.

Hope that makes sense....

~~~
inertiatic
That's almost entirely broscience.

Being at a slight deficit won't hurt your soccer performance. You're not a top
tier professional that needs to optimize for every tiny thing. Even if you
are, Ronaldo is shredded and is a top 5 footballer. And most footballers are
naturally very lean, so what you're saying doesn't even make empirical sense.

Should you expect to play the Champion's League finals while preparing to do
poses at a bodybuilding show and do your best? No, but you could conceivably
do these a few weeks apart.

Cardiovascular activity won't "kill your gains", there's no such consensus,
you just have to be smart about your caloric intake.

There's no physical law involved here so saying it's "just physics" sounds
very dismissive.

~~~
pawelmurias
Pro body building is built around taking insane amounts of roids which will
get you caught during drug testing in pro soccer.

~~~
pegasus
But then there's the discipline/scene of natural bodybuilding, where no
steroids are used.

~~~
ulisesrmzroche
You also need tons of work on top of steroids to bodybuilding. Steroids by
themselves don’t get you big. you can all the anabolics in the world and
remain farT.

All these examples are very poor, bending reality to prove cliche folk wisdom,
it’s actually kinda funny.

------
doublesCs
I have learned the same thing about myself: I am (relatively) successful not
because my grit allowed me to keep doing something which I disliked but were
rewarded, but because the things I enjoy doing are things which are valued by
our society.

I realized this after reading the following Warren Buffet quote[1]:

"I happen to have a talent for allocating capital. But my ability to use that
talent is completely dependent on the society I was born into. If I’d been
born into a tribe of hunters, this talent of mine would be pretty worthless. I
can’t run very fast. I’m not particularly strong. I’d probably end up as some
wild animal’s dinner. But I was lucky enough to be born in a time and place
where society values my talent, and gave me a good education to develop that
talent, and set up the laws and the financial system to let me do what I love
doing — and make a lot of money doing it. The least I can do is help pay for
all that."

[1]
[https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Warren_Buffett](https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Warren_Buffett)

~~~
koheripbal
...and that's why he also said on Monday: "If you took someone and asked them,
without them knowing whether they'd be born boy or girl, black or white, with
or without any relevant talent, or to rich or poor parents, and asked them
when and where they'd like to be born. They'd answer, 'The US, in modern
times'. There is no place on Earth, and no time in history, that a person can
make the most of their talents, as today in the US. As hard as it is to be in
the bottom 10% here and now, it would have been much worse any time in the
past."

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69rm13iUUgE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69rm13iUUgE)

~~~
mardifoufs
I see how it could sound weird to the eyes of an American, but the only place
where I think his statement would be incorrect is Western Europe. A part from
that I'm confident that a majority of people around the world would very much
like to either have been born in the US or give their children the opportunity
to live there.

At least where I'm originally from, emigration to the US is seen as an an
incredibly desirable outcome even more so than to europe. Though personally
I'm glad I've ended up in canada! Funnily enough, my parents first choice was
still the US and they only tried for Canada when they didn't get picked in the
Us Visa lottery.

~~~
unreal37
I don't think there is as much business opportunity in Western Europe due to
taxes and regulations.

This is why the US has given birth to the majority of big businesses in the
world in the last 20 years. A lot of startups that started elsewhere, moved to
the US to continue their growth.

Europe might have some quality of life elements such as health care, vacation
time, and regulations to protect citizens and workers... but being able to
start a business in the US is what Warren Buffett refers to as opportunity.

~~~
pradn
The US might be the best place to start a world-conquering multinational like
Google or Facebook, but it's not the best place to live for general social
mobility or for starting a small business. Small business startups play a
lesser role in our economy than other Western European countries.
([https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/10/think-w...](https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/10/think-
were-the-most-entrepreneurial-country-in-the-world-not-so-fast/263102/))

The entrepreneurship rate has been declining in the US for the past few
decades. ([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/on-small-
business/wp/201...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/on-small-
business/wp/2015/02/12/the-decline-of-american-entrepreneurship-in-five-
charts/), [https://www.inc.com/magazine/201505/leigh-buchanan/the-
vanis...](https://www.inc.com/magazine/201505/leigh-buchanan/the-vanishing-
startups-in-decline.html))

~~~
koheripbal
This is provably false. It is incredibly hard to create a small business in
western Europe. Capital borrowing is difficult, employee staffing is onerous,
and local officials make sure that larger established companies compete more
strongly in their areas.

That Atlantic article is both antiquated, and cherry picks data just after the
2008 crisis.

------
irjustin
I disagree with the author's premise that you have "grit" only when it can be
applied in any direction.

To me, "grit" requires adversity instead of simply overall breadth. It's quite
easy for us humans to do something if everything is going well.

What about when it's not going well? Do we have enough to persevere through
all times, including hard ones? Your startup is failing? Your research is
yielding no fruit? You can't get that promotion even though you've tried 3
times in 3 years?

Pushing through adversity and continuing the grind in the face of simply
giving up is better defined as "having grit".

The problem simply is, maybe it is all just a waste? But that's not having
grit!

Under the author's premise, you should be trying 1000% at all areas of your
life all the time. Unrealistic.

~~~
zxcmx
Right, is it grit to save your startup at the cost of your marriage? Life is
all about tradeoffs.

Personally I think the ability to make appropriate effort / reward choices >
"grit". Of course, to an investor, abandoning everything else in your life to
focus on their investment is "grit".

~~~
lonelappde
Grit isn't about trading A for B. It's about trading off idleness and pain
avoidance for effort.

Pain is temporary, different from destruction.

------
kstenerud
Boxer (Animal Farm) had grit. Whenever things got tough, he'd say "I will work
harder!"

After his death, his saying became a mantra and model for other good citizens
to follow.

~~~
Tade0
I worked for a few companies whose mode of operation was exactly that.

This works so long as there's a steady supply of young, talented people but
falls flat on its face when the company tries to scale up its business.

~~~
kansface
_Spoiler alert_ :

The horse doesn't die, its turned into glue after being sent to a "vet" having
collapsing from exhaustion.

~~~
Tade0
I remember, that's why I dodged that bullet by quitting.

------
fs111
It is not important to work hard, it is important to be happy. Stop glorifying
the act of working, please.

~~~
wegs
To me, a lifelong search for happiness seems flawed and ephemeral. It's
culturally very American, but doesn't seem to lead to happiness.

I strive for purpose, meaning, and positive impact. When I succeed, I'm happy.
That drives how I pick my job and how I run my family life. The Frankl book
"Man's Search for Meaning" makes a good case for this as a life goal.

I'm not going to my categorical statements like yours. But in my life
philosophy, it's not so much important to be happy, as to be a good person and
to have a fulfilling life.

But if other people have other values -- glorifying working hard for example
-- it's important to respect that too.

~~~
4ist
This is something I was thinking about lately. I think having the goal of
being "not-unhappy" is more personally viable than aiming at happiness. In the
past when I was seeking happiness I would just smoke weed and play videogames
all day, which felt good at the time but the day after I would feel like trash
because I wasted so much time/energy and typically ate straight garbage.

~~~
hdni
Anna Karenina principle: happiness is the absence of all the things in the set
of things that make you unhappy

------
watwut
> When I was a college runner, I had teammates whose drive and determination
> seemed almost boundless on the track, and nearly absent in the classroom,
> and vice versa. Instead of asking whether someone is gritty, we should ask
> when they are.

This makes sense to me. On the personal level too. The trick is not to push
harder, but to figure out how to make it so that you want to do it.

------
viburnum
The grit discourse is mostly about attributing poverty to individuals, rather
than as an effect of the system as a whole.

~~~
hackissimo123
Could poverty not be an effect of both?

~~~
rrrrrrrrrrrryan
The hardest-working person on earth will probably die poor.

You're right - there are a ton of factors that contribute to poverty, but
grittiness (or lack thereof) is probably overvalued among the already-
successful.

------
gnramires
It is important to learn when to give up too. I guess this isn't talked about
as much. Give up what you dislike or don't have real potential in favor of
what you love etc.

There are countless good examples of course; off the top of my head:

\- Darwin neglected his medical studies, to a point his father sent him
elsewhere to become a parson (priest). All while pursuing his interests, and
slacking off occasionally.

"Darwin spent the summer of 1825 as an apprentice doctor, helping his father
treat the poor of Shropshire, before going to the University of Edinburgh
Medical School (at the time the best medical school in the UK) with his
brother Erasmus in October 1825. Darwin found lectures dull and surgery
distressing, so he neglected his studies. He learned taxidermy in around 40
daily hour-long sessions from John Edmonstone, a freed black slave who had
accompanied Charles Waterton in the South American rainforest."

"Darwin's neglect of medical studies annoyed his father, who shrewdly sent him
to Christ's College, Cambridge, to study for a Bachelor of Arts degree as the
first step towards becoming an Anglican country parson. As Darwin was
unqualified for the Tripos, he joined the ordinary degree course in January
1828. He preferred riding and shooting to studying. His cousin William Darwin
Fox introduced him to the popular craze for beetle collecting; Darwin pursued
this zealously, getting some of his finds published in James Francis Stephens'
Illustrations of British entomology. He became a close friend and follower of
botany professor John Stevens Henslow and met other leading parson-naturalists
who saw scientific work as religious natural theology, becoming known to these
dons as "the man who walks with Henslow". When his own exams drew near, Darwin
applied himself to his studies and was delighted by the language and logic of
William Paley's Evidences of Christianity (1794). In his final examination in
January 1831 Darwin did well, coming tenth out of 178 candidates for the
ordinary degree."

\- On technology there are too many to count I guess? Bill Gates halted his
undergrad at prestigious Hardvard. Or Elon Musk "In 1995, Musk commenced a PhD
in energy physics/materials science at Stanford University in California.
Eager to pursue opportunities in the Internet boom, however, he dropped out
after just two days to launch his first company, Zip2 Corporation."

Perhaps you could redefine Grit as ability to endure pain or keep motivation
when you have worthwhile goals in mind (if you want to just adapt the word).
Perhaps courage is a better word. To give up when you need or push through
when you need.

~~~
hackissimo123
Interestingly, the book cited in the link ( _Range_ by Epstein) talks about
"grit" but it also talks about this same point - successful individuals are
(generally) not only those who have grit but those who are good at knowing
when it's worth persisting with grit and when it's better to give up.

------
ineedasername
Measures & metrics of "grit" are, at best, not that great. It is a quality
difficult to capture, and methods tend not to distinguish between projects a
person chooses to undertake and those a person has no interest, believes are
without value, yet is forced to undertake. I've used Duckworth's grit
assessments, and not found the results to be particularly predictive of the
outcomes I was trying to measure

Now, that said, "grit" is not always well understood. It's often considered a
general-purpose quality. However, grit isn't necessarily about being good, or
"gritty", at everything. It's much more about how you perform on something
once you've _chosen_ to do that thing. It is not about doing things that you
don't believe have value to yourself.

The athlete that sleeps through class is a good example: That person didn't
explicitly choose academics. Academic responsibilities were an unwanted side
effect. It wasn't something the person ever really wanted.

Compare that with someone who chooses to go to college for academic reasons:
Do they work hard? Stick to it? Persevere through problems? That is grit.

------
pfortuny
Man: go read Aristotle’s ethics and learn what the real good life is.

“Grit”...

Prudence, justice, temperance, fortitude. You need them all to lead a full
life.

------
mcv
I lack grit in exactly the same way. I love working on things I'm passionate
about, I'm fortunate that programming is one of them (or more accurately:
_some aspects_ of programming), but there are plenty of things on which I
struggle to motivate myself to do them.

I tend to call it discipline or willpower rather than 'grit', but I guess it's
the same thing.

I did notice that my wife and I have and lack this willpower in exactly
opposite ways. I'm good at doing the right thing when it involves not doing
something, like avoiding unhealthy food, or staying at home (which is suddenly
very relevant). She has better willpower when it comes to doing things, like
handling taxes and other paperwork on time.

~~~
shoes_for_thee
Yeah, I think most of the conversation here would be more clear if we simply
traded the somewhat-ambiguous "grit" for the better-defined "discipline" and
"willpower".

------
ketzo
Man, this is probably my single greatest struggle as, like, a human in the
world.

I know I have the capability to try hard. I’ve done some neat stuff when I try
hard. And yet, sometimes, I don’t. Even in areas, and on things, that matter a
lot to me. And that makes it tough to look at myself every once in a while.

I hope I get better at trying hard. Or maybe just understanding when I’m gonna
try hard.

~~~
amenod
I think you misunderstood (and my experience alignes with OPs).

It is not about trying hard. It is not about working long hours, giving your
best, persevering... it is about finding things you enjoy doing, context in
which you shine, people who appreciate you. When a person is given a chance,
they will try hard - not because they should, but because they _enjoy it_.

It doesn't always work and sometimes you need to just push through. But
mostly, I can't imagine working hard at something I don't find joy in.

------
motohagiography
The concept the OP may be looking for is Aristotle's Techne.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Techne](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Techne)

In the things you do in your life, you are either a spectator or a
participant, and if you are just a critic of something, you are a spectator.
Really good seats don't make you a participant either. Physical competence is
a different way of relating to the world.

~~~
hdni
"What I cannot create, I do not understand." —Feynman

Francis Bacon established the same idea as the foundation of the scientific
method in "Novum Organum."

------
karol
When I worked for a pensions company they sat me next to the CEO. He was a
pleasant man most of the time, who could sometimes show a touch of arrogance
towards his PA. I saw him mostly work at a slide deck all week and reading a
book called Grit. Later I noticed he put a few sentences from the book into
his deck. "We don't go home when we are tired, we go home when we are done"
stuck in my head.

After a few years of my own struggles at being consistently productive my
conclusion is grit is an emergent behaviour you cannot optimise for. You most
probably want to use different words such as 'consistency' (this one works for
me). I see grit as something opposite of health and balance. A short-term
display of stamina that might trigger unwanted consequences in other areas of
life.

~~~
OakNinja
Like a friend of mine who collapsed after, comparably, running a marathon when
he had not fully recovered from the flu/covid-19 or something similar. He’s OK
now though. He never bails out unless unconscious. He’s one of the most
reliable persons I’ve ever known, and he has gotten where he wants to in life
so it’s not necessarily bad.

~~~
badpun
Friend's father was like that (and a very successful man). He died at 52 from
a heart attack while running...

------
millhouse_ams
Grit is just a marketable term for what has been know for a long time as
conscientiousness, one of the five main personality traits in psychology

------
_hao
I can see where the author is coming from and I think most of us have made
sacrifices when it comes to things we wanted to learn or achieve. Time is
never enough, social obligations pull you further etc. There are many reasons
for that.

I think people should choose wisely where they want to spend their time. The
quote "Life's barely long enough to get good at one thing. So be careful what
you get good at" by one True Detective is very poignant.

That's why I prioritize when I need and I say "when" because the constant
fight to prioritize for time is also time consuming and energy draining. If
I'm reading an interesting book, I'll prioritize finishing it and I'll work
less on my projects, but I'll leave enough time in the day for exercise (which
is something very important to me) and work on them. That's on top of having a
full time job and a partner. If you make yourself a routine based on certain
slots you can use, no matter for what (top priority at the time) things move
and happen! Projects get finished! Books get read! Exercise is done and you
feel good and aching.

We're not just machines despite how prevalent that sentiment is. We change all
the time and life is change itself - constant movement. You either go with the
flow and make your decisions based on the circumstances or you stop and die
(mentally, psychologically).

Continuing when you're hit with adversity is what "grit" is. If you really
want to do it, you'll find a way to do it. But you have to make it easier for
yourself and that is a constant fight!

------
hyperpallium
> isn’t because of grit, ... It’s because I enjoy doing them

"Enjoying doing" is a gift, like a talent. Considering division of labour in a
society, maybe each should use their gifts?

An exception is _needs_ , as in the article: diet, exercise, sleep ... but
also things you _need_ to do in order to get to the things you _enjoy
doing_...

Having both "I enjoy programming" and "12\. Programming" may be an example of
that.

------
bl4ckm0r3
Just a comment, that i don't want to sound as a critique or a judgement of any
kind...there's is a great value in re-evaluating and without this step the
"grit" becomes easily stubbornness...BUT it's also very important not to use
the "re-evaluation" to mask or hide 1) lack of clear objectives (why am I
doing this thing that i don't particularly enjoy) 2) laziness (it's sooooooo
easy to fall into the "i'll do it tomorrow" mentality).

But honestly having a clear objective and a reasoning behind achieving it that
we believe in and you get all the grit you need to achieve it!

The gym is the classic example, most people sign up but they aren't too
convinced about it...why are you there?where are you trying to get?will this
reasoning motivate you after the initial "this is not bad" or "hey I am
improving quickly" phase?

ps disclaimer I don't go to the gym (but I do other sports)

------
azhu
People are all driven by something, and it is not being gritty for the sake of
gritting. Figure out what it is and you can hack yourself into whatever you
want just by pushing this "get up and get it done" motivational button. Find
reasons why whatever goal fits with your deeper purpose and motivation will be
by definition.

------
friendlybus
I dont get this article. Is he blaming the school for complimenting displayed
characteristics?

Does he think an element of character is a superpowered attribute that works
everywhere like a videogame?

Take the complement and move on, your character is not the same as fixed
biological attributes or abilities. You weren't "tricked".

~~~
secondbreakfast
I recently realized in the past I’ve had an inflated self-perception of myself
specifically around work ethic and “grit.”

But I conveniently ignored areas where I have failed to put in the work and
push through.

It may be okay to not have “grit.” I no longer believe I have any more or less
grit than the average person.

I’m not sure what this realization necessarily means nor do I fault anyone
else for this. It just is what it is!

~~~
friendlybus
I don't know what to say, it depends on what those "ignored areas" are. We
have a primary goal and prioritize for it, not getting all the way on your
second and third priorities isn't exactly uncommon.

Do you "have" grit or do you display it? It's part of character we choose how
much energy to put in.

------
yboris
I've been more skeptical of Grit after reading this:

 _A Skeptical Look at the Latest Educational Fad_ By Alfie Kohn

[https://www.alfiekohn.org/article/grit/](https://www.alfiekohn.org/article/grit/)

The gist of the argument is that grit may not be what we ought to aspire to
sometimes. The justification for grit is circular. Why focus on just 1 thing
as oppose to have several interests and activities?

The author approaches the topic from perspective of raising children /
education. It looks like grit is about forcing compliance with shitty
curriculum in schools.

Lots more good stuff in the article I linked to.

~~~
bittercynic
Some very valid criticism there, but it seems to assume the educators involved
will be small-minded hacks who just want students to be compliant. I've had
the misfortune to get to know some educators like that, but also many great
teachers who genuinely use "grit" as a jumping off point to help students
identify goals that are important to them and to then develop the ability to
pursue that goal even if it is not the most fun thing to do sometimes.

For some students the satisfaction of sticking with a task through challenges
and completing something difficult and meaningful is a revelation.

I don't think it's a bad thing to get high and play video games, but if that's
the only way you know how to have fun you are missing out on something
worthwhile.

------
kotrunga
"Instead of asking whether someone is gritty, we should ask when they are."

------
sradman
> The reason I’ve stuck with the things I have isn’t because of grit, as I
> might have once believed. It’s because I enjoy doing them.

“Enjoyment” is only one way of achieving the focus required to succeed.
Frustration and ego (e.g. proving yourself) are just as common and useful. The
trick is priority ranking what we focus on given our comparative advantage and
the opportunity for improvement. What drives our relative ranking algorithm
differs between people in any given situation.

Grit is the ability to overcome what Paul Graham calls “schlep blindness”.
Grit applied to low impact problems is what the cool kids call “bike shedding
“.

------
HanP77
Range is a very interesting book. Has a generalist I felt inadequate for a
long time when I was younger (the pressure being find a domain and stick with
it). I wish I had read something like this 10 years ago.

------
jhbadger
I thought this was going to be about getting tricked to sell subscriptions to
"Grit". There used to be comic book ads from the 1950s to the 1980s that got
kids to go door to door to sell subscriptions to a newspaper/magazine called
"Grit". Supposedly, if you sold a lot of subscriptions you could get a free
bike or a stereo or something.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grit_(newspaper)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grit_\(newspaper\))

------
rmason
Every successful startup has a half dozen times it's on the verge of failure.
Any reasonable person would say it's over. But those with grit refuse to give
in and find a way.

But I've also known founders who repeatedly fail, constantly survive crises.
They lose their house, get divorced and still soldier on refusing to give up.

Both entrepreneurs have grit, but only the first one is successful. Grit is
vital to winning but it's not the only thing you need.

------
natmaka
In my opinion the ultimate form of "grit", which is something along the "NEVER
QUIT!" line, is (as are most "ultimate forms" of anything...) completely
counterproductive and even dangerous.

If nothing important is in line there is no good reason to dissipate resources
into something when doing otherwise would be more efficient.

------
zarkov99
It is true that its much easier to stick with and get good at things you love.
But life does not always oblige our preferences. There are times when you have
to buckle up and do things you very much rather not and the ability to do this
without complaining is very valuable over time.

------
epigramx
> I am smart

------
notJim
I'm honestly grateful I've never been under any illusions of having grit. It
sounds exhausting to be this laser focused on achievement and maximizing your
success.

------
renewiltord
Relatedly, Paul Graham on Obsession
[http://paulgraham.com/genius.html](http://paulgraham.com/genius.html)

------
davidhyde
I was tricked into reading that. Clever title, well done!

------
jzer0cool
Grit = Just Do It (Nike Slogan).

My easy definition:

    
    
      while(person_has_grit) {
        if(pivot) continue;
        if(give_up) break;
      }
    
      person_has_grit = false;

~~~
sillysaurusx
Grit is overrated. Determination is what matters. Grit implies you'd grind
yourself down at a task you know probably won't go well for you, just because
you'd never give up, even when you get zero enjoyment or satisfaction out of
it.

~~~
friendlybus
Grit is finding the smallest gains and consistently hitting them in a
difficult situation. It burns time to hold space. It works best when you need
to hold something at nearly any cost. Its rare morale holds that long without
a strong structure backing it up.

------
k__
As far as I know, "grit" is the only thing really needed for success. That and
luck.

And grit will even out the odds for your.

------
creativenolo
It's a pleasure to read with hanging punctuation on a screen.

------
Gravityloss
They might not be a gritty writer. But they are a good writer.

~~~
secondbreakfast
thank you! made my day

------
implicator
There is a price for high performance. Read the road signs.

